Ask HN: What do you do after work? - arkadiyt
======
Jtsummers
I run most days, or do yard work. I’m getting back into exercising so my goal
is to exercise every day for 30-60 minutes, pushing to 60-90 once I can handle
the altitude of Colorado Springs (7100 feet at my home). That’s right after
work.

Socialize (board games, RPGs, trivia via Zoom) 2-3 nights a week. That’s after
running or yard work.

That gets me to 7pm or so, after that is time with my wife or reading and
learning.

------
sethammons
I try to do my audiobooks and internet browsing in the morning. I try to
exercise at lunch (home gym, crossfit style workouts) or do some reef aquarium
maintenance. After work is usually some yard work (everything from lawn and
garden to cutting up trees that have fallen in the back acres), play some
banjo, play some pool, watch shows with the family, starting to sometimes take
the boat out. The weekend tends to fill with errands and more yard work. Some
more home projects are coming up to, like rebuilding a deck and some retaining
wall work. It is about time to do some ATV rides and get back into hiking. It
sounds like more than it is. I am switching up lots of things. I miss board
games since no one around here plays and the family doesn’t enjoy them.

------
memexy
Exercise (mostly cardio, some basic body weight stuff), condensed audiobooks
([https://12min.com/](https://12min.com/)), and working on various projects
(currently working on knowledge engineering/automation with a personal memex).

------
econcon
I extrude filament and sell it online: [https://medium.com/endless-
filament/make-your-filament-at-ho...](https://medium.com/endless-
filament/make-your-filament-at-home-for-cheap-6c908bb09922)

Whatever cash I get I use it to fund hobbies and recently I got a lathe and
CNC mill which I've yet to learn how to use them to fullest.

------
mod
Sleep. I work in the bar business, so going home generally has me getting in
bed immediately.

In the mornings, I do thinks like others are mentioning here. Chores, hobbies,
consuming content.

------
non-entity
Pass out or plan stuff that never gets done.

------
slater
drink to forget

